

Conservatives erase Internet history - alphadevx
http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/public-sector/2013/11/conservatives-erase-internet-h.html

======
drharris
> The erasure had the effect of hiding Conservative speeches in a secretive
> corner of the internet like those that shelter the military, secret
> services, gangsters and paedophiles.

Just need a Nazi reference to get the royal flush.

------
collyw
It gets more and more like 1984 every day.

